# International with the Fire- my experience



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got my fire on the 15th and left on vacation to Cabarete Dominican Republic on the 17th. This is my report on  the Fire when traveling international. First works great and same as USA when connected to wifi EXCEPT for streaming and downloading video and other things from the Amazon cloud. When you try you get error message. Was hoping you could use VPN but fire has no place to set up VPN. I think you would have to root to set up VPN. I am able to set up my android phone-EVO 4g - for VPN  as this in stock settings so rooting could work. Think only way to use fully international is to have a VPN router. Maybe the Fire will go international at some point as did the regular kindle. That said the Fire is great little device to take to the beach. Easier to pack in the beach bag and lighter than my iPad. Easily connects to the many open networks at the beach and can do email and surf the web and watch video that I put on the Fire from my PC. There is some mirror effect in direct sunlight but usable in the shade. So my beach bag now has my Fire and my new Kindle Touch and the iPad says at the condo


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Neon8 said:


> Got my fire on the 15th and left on vacation to Cabarete Dominican Republic on the 17th. This is my report on the Fire when traveling international. First works great and same as USA when connected to wifi EXCEPT for streaming and downloading video and other things from the Amazon cloud. When you try you get error message. Was hoping you could use VPN but fire has no place to set up VPN. I think you would have to root to set up VPN. I am able to set up my android phone-EVO 4g - for VPN as this in stock settings so rooting could work. Think only way to use fully international is to have a VPN router. Maybe the Fire will go international at some point as did the regular kindle. That said the Fire is great little device to take to the beach. Easier to pack in the beach bag and lighter than my iPad. Easily connects to the many open networks at the beach and can do email and surf the web and watch video that I put on the Fire from my PC. There is some mirror effect in direct sunlight but usable in the shade. So my beach bag now has my Fire and my new Kindle Touch and the iPad says at the condo


Please send your feedback to the Kindle Fire folks so when we travel, we can use our Fire like we are home.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this!  My father's kindle is waiting for him here at my house in Florida, he will be taking it back to Santo Domingo with him after Thanksgiving.  Now I have some concrete advice to give him when he comes over tomorrow to set it up.

Feliz Naividad!


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

If your dad lives in Santo Domingo I would suggest getting a VPN router. Here is a link of ones that work with Strong VPN. Strong VPN is the VPN service I use when are international. The IPS makes it seem you are in Miami. Also adds security. 
Link to Strong VPN
http://strongvpn.com/

Link to VPN routers
http://www.sabaitechnology.com/StrongVPN-Routers-s/22.htm
Hope your Dad likes his Fire


----------

